# Tv sur Mac



## Zol (27 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Complètement néophyte concernant ce sujet.
Quelle configuration me conseillez-vous pour regarder, avec une bonne définition, la TV sur mon mac ? J'ai une connexion internet Free.
Merci.


----------



## Jellybass (24 Décembre 2010)

Regarde du côté de EyeTV (je crois que le fabriquant s'appelle Elgato). Ce sont d'excellents produits, et il y en a à (presque) tous les prix.


----------

